# 2011 SwimBait Challenge



## Jim

*The Winner of the 2011 SwimBait Challenge is........Devilmutt! Congrats my man!*

I am trying something different here, and hopefully exciting. Swimbaits=bigfish. No doubt about that. But how many people really spend the time chucking swimbaits. Here is an opportunity to practice your swimbait skills AND win a killer Swimbait in the end.

*Rules*
This contest is open to all members that have made at least 25 meaningful posts by Labor Day 2011. If you are a regular member on here, this is not even a tiny issue....
To enter this contest you must catch a fish on a swimbait. The lure must be called a "Swimbait" or fall into that category. If you are not sure, ask me first If it will be allowed.

*This is how you enter.* You submit a picture holding a fish here with a swimbait hanging out of it's mouth(or in the picture). When you submit each picture you must let us know what swimbait you used. *All fish must be caught this year.* Every Picture submitted equals one entry into the lottery.

Rule Change #1 01/11/2001 - Swimbait does not have to be in the fishes mouth, but it does have to be in the picture. 
Rule Change #3 01/13/2011 - No foul hooked fish!
Rule Change #4 05/03/2011 - No need to add pictures to your original thread.

In the end I add them all to the Hat program and the winner will be chosen that way on Labor day weekend.






Winning Prize: The Winner will receive a Brand New "Muit's Mouse" In my choice of color. They are custom painted and when I pick up the one I ordered for myself I am going to pick one up for the contest. The retail price of this Lure is $55 plus delivery. Luckily the maker of this bait is fairly local and it will give me an excuse to go to his shop and pick up the goods. 

This lure is about 8 inches long and weighs 1.5 ounces. Bill recommends a 7 foot Heavy or Extra Heavy rod for chucking this bait. There is no need to go buy a "Swimbait Combo".

Lure: https://billsbait.com/

Check out some of the catches so far: https://billsbait.com/askbill/index.php?topic=3021.0

Here is the action of the lure. If this does not entice a bass, nothing will.
[youtube]I8j5qaTiZz4[/youtube]

*Disclaimer: All things can change Because*
I will update rules and what not as they come up!

And some pics I stole from Bills site:


----------



## poolie

Great timing. This past year I've half-heatedly tried several hollow bodied swimbaits with zero success. This year I have set a goal to use them more. Just read an article on how effective and versatile soft swimbaits with jigs heads are and I'm pumped to give it a try.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Great idea - striped bass count right?

I am in in in


----------



## Quackrstackr

Captain Ahab said:


> Great idea - striped bass count right?
> 
> I am in in in




That's what I was thinking. The only "swimbaits" that I own were all purchased for striper/rockfish fishing. :LOL2:


----------



## Jim

Quackrstackr said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea - striped bass count right?
> 
> I am in in in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was thinking. The only "swimbaits" that I own were all purchased for striper/rockfish fishing. :LOL2:
Click to expand...




Quackrstackr said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea - striped bass count right?
> 
> I am in in in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was thinking. The only "swimbaits" that I own were all purchased for striper/rockfish fishing. :LOL2:
Click to expand...




Captain Ahab said:


> Great idea - striped bass count right?
> 
> I am in in in



As long as it is considered a Swimbait. In other words if I go to an online shop and search "swimbaits" It should pop up. :mrgreen:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Way Cool contest Jim. I'm looking forward to seeing some nice,big fish in this one.


----------



## HOUSE

I've got a new secret weapon for this coming spring: https://www.sebileusa.com/e_swimmer.html
Any of you guys tried this Sebile Magic Swimmer before?


----------



## Jim

HOUSE said:


> I've got a new secret weapon for this coming spring: https://www.sebileusa.com/e_swimmer.html
> Any of you guys tried this Sebile Magic Swimmer before?



Yes, I have! Great lure that again does not need a dedicated swimbait combo. :beer:

I actually gave a couple away in one of the tournaments.


----------



## lswoody

Wow!!!! Cool idea Jim!!!!! I've not even tried fishing swimbaits yet. I'm gonna have to get some!!!!!! Muit's Mouse has some great detail. I especially like how you can add what ever tail you want to it. Good fishin, Scott Woody


----------



## slim357

Sounds fun, i might get in on the action, if the fish are willing to cooperate. Is there a length requirement for fish caught on the swimbait, I catch a lot of little fish throwing a swimbait. Also does a lunker punker count, it comes up under the swimbait category at TW?


----------



## Captain Ahab

slim357 said:


> Sounds fun, i might get in on the action, if the fish are willing to cooperate. Is there a length requirement for fish caught on the swimbait, I catch a lot of little fish throwing a swimbait. Also does a lunker punker count, it comes up under the swimbait category at TW?




Lunker *Plunker *or Lunker *Punker* (there are both out there). Either way, just ship it to me and after extensive testing I will let you know if it counts or not


----------



## redbug

i will be throwing my matts lure swim bait on vacation how many entries can I have my photo card hold 1200 pictures


----------



## freetofish

would somebody lone me 20 bucks so I can play in this contest? (OK so I'm not sure about the exact amount)


----------



## Captain Ahab

freetofish said:


> would somebody lone me 20 bucks so I can play in this contest? (OK so I'm not sure about the exact amount)




You do not need to go that expensive - get yourself some Money Minnows or even Tsunamis swimbaits and get fishing


----------



## Brine

I've caught fish on the 6" Storm Kickin Minnow. I think it was $5.

I was just telling Randall a week ago that this year would be the year of the swimbait for me. Of course I'll be throwing the HPH this year :mrgreen: One thing I've learned from those in the know is to pick a bait and stick with it/learn it. 

I picked up a new swimbait rod and am currently kicking around which reel to buy. I can tell you if you plan to throw something that weighs in at an ounce or more, a regular bass setup will probably wear you out. I used a BPS Extreme combo on a MH 6'6" rod on my last outing, and I had to lay down and rest  I guess that information is more appropriate for the Tubby Weight Loss thread. :LOL2: 

Looking forward to seeing some pics. Thanks Jim!


----------



## Outdoorsman

I am glad this contest covers all of 2011. I tried throwing a swimbait yesterday and is just skidded across the ice..... :LOL2: 

Im In.....

Outdoorsman.


----------



## one100grand

I currently own 0 swimbaits, but I'm going to BPS today...count me in!


----------



## poolie

Got a $50 gift card to Tackle Warehouse for Christmas and put it to use last night. Was harder than I thought it would be to find exactly $50 but found the right combination. Ordered several packs of soft hollow body swimbaits. Going to start with these because I can use my existing rods. Would love to try some of those hard and soft (solid) body baits, but most are heavy enough to require a new rod... oh darn ;-)


----------



## richg99

Is this one going to count? It is a 1970 or 80's Fred Arborgast big Bass lure. 

I was told that this lure started the big bass catching in Southern California when it was used as a trolling bait for big stripers ... and then they caught a number of 12+ lb LM bass on it.

I used it last summer and caught my biggest LM Bass on a Southern Wisconsin lake ( where Outdoorsman lives! ). Whammmmm.. I thought I had a muskie on for a minute!

Rich


----------



## richg99

Oh yea...here is the bass with the lure just barely sticking out from under it. The lure is almost nine inches ... so you can figure out the size of the LM bass. Rich


----------



## Jim

richg99 said:


> Is this one going to count? It is a 1970 or 80's Fred Arborgast big Bass lure.



Yes, this one counts! 

Nice fish! :beer:


----------



## bearsphan3.14

Sweet. I am definitely going to get a few of the new Bass Pro Shops Lazer Eye Shad now. Can't beat the price either!


----------



## SkagBass

Great Idea! I started tossing KGM Custom Baits - TW Swimmer last year with good success for smallmouth. These are headless soft body bait that when paired with a revenge swimbait head, makes a great rig. Most of my hookups have come using the Kokanee color. 

This year i have plans on stepping up to the hard swimbaits.


----------



## juggernoob

Count me in! I just picked up a swimbait setup this winter and will be throwing Hudds, Matt Lures, and slammers. Maybe I'll even catch something. [-o<


----------



## one100grand

richg99 said:


> Is this one going to count? It is a 1970 or 80's Fred Arborgast big Bass lure.
> 
> I was told that this lure started the big bass catching in Southern California when it was used as a trolling bait for big stripers ... and then they caught a number of 12+ lb LM bass on it.
> 
> I used it last summer and caught my biggest LM Bass on a Southern Wisconsin lake ( where Outdoorsman lives! ). Whammmmm.. I thought I had a muskie on for a minute!
> 
> Rich




I have one of these! I absolutely love it...mine is green and black though with an orange belly. I was going to post and ask if it counted, but I went to BPS and bought some Money Minnows and a Wake Shad just to be certain...


----------



## richg99

Ha Ha Nothing like a good excuse to add to our tackle boxes. I have so many that I don't know where the specific lures are now! 

I promised myself that, during this week of "cold" weather down here...that I would "organize" my tackle. Nothing good has happened so far. regards,Rich


----------



## fish devil

:twisted: Great idea, Jim. Count me in. I have been meaning to get into swimbaits for the past few years and I think this might be the push I need to get going. 8)


----------



## Jim

fish devil said:


> :twisted: Great idea, Jim. Count me in. I have been meaning to get into swimbaits for the past few years and I think this might be the push I need to get going. 8)



Exactly what I wanted to hear.......I hope this is the push for allot of guys who have always been meaning to throw them.

Thanks! :beer:


----------



## thad.

Does it have to be bass or do redfish count?

Man, that mouse could sure do double duty as a baby nutria down in the marsh. Big reds will *nail* em!


----------



## Jim

thad. said:


> Does it have to be bass or do redfish count?
> 
> Man, that mouse could sure do double duty as a baby nutria down in the marsh. Big reds will *nail* em!



Any fish as long as it is a "swimbait".


----------



## Bassaholic

That lure looks great. Hope to win one. Good luck to everyone. See ya on the water.


----------



## fender66

Nice Jim...thanks for the contest. I started throwing swimbaits last year. Bought a box full of Tru-Tungsten swimmers at a huge discounted price ( I guess because they get horrible reviews). I only had one that didn't swim well, and they replaced it. I caught a handful of fish on them last year.

Can't wait to get on the water again!


----------



## slim357

where do you stand on foul hooked fish, do they count? got one in the back this morning after a short strike.


----------



## Jim

slim357 said:


> where do you stand on foul hooked fish, do they count? got one in the back this morning after a short strike.




Sorry Slim...no go on foul hooked fish.

Thanks for being honorable. :beer:


----------



## slim357

no biggie he wasnt very big anyways, first one ive manage to foul hook on a bbz shad though most short strikes dont get you anything with that bait. Also had my first snakehead of the year also a dink, i would post up some pics of both but when i try to email them to my self from my phone it say they the file doesnt exist, so i guess it didnt happen


----------



## beamer1

Is this going to be strickly a fresh water tourney contest for black bass???? I take alot of (huge)red bass & sea trout on swim baits.


----------



## Captain Ahab

beamer1 said:


> Is this going to be strickly a fresh water tourney contest for black bass???? I take alot of (huge)red bass & sea trout on swim baits.




Go for it - what is a red bass? I think the contest is for bass of all types so if you mean redfish (aka Red Drum) that would not be a bass


----------



## Jim

Captain Ahab said:


> beamer1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this going to be strickly a fresh water tourney contest for black bass???? I take alot of (huge)red bass & sea trout on swim baits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go for it - what is a red bass? I think the contest is for bass of all types so if you mean redfish (aka Red Drum) that would not be a bass
Click to expand...


Any fish goes as long as the lure is a "Swimbait".


----------



## shamoo

Good Idea Mr. Jim, You done it again.


----------



## Cjsuttera16

So it don't matter if it's a pike or a bass as long as I use a swim bait?


----------



## Jim

Cjsuttera16 said:


> So it don't matter if it's a pike or a bass as long as I use a swim bait?



Correct! As long as I can verify the lure is categorized as a "Swimbait" you should be good for an entry. And you have the required posts! :wink:


----------



## FishyItch

Jim said:


> Exactly what I wanted to hear.......I hope this is the push for allot of guys who have always been meaning to throw them.
> 
> Thanks! :beer:



I have a few in my tackle box I hardly ever use. This will be an excuse for me to throw them too. I have a little one that looks like a baby bluegill that even I would eat!


----------



## Jim

Picked up the Prize today and purchased 2 more for myself. I am hoping my wife never reads this thread. :LOL2: 

The winner of this contest will receive a Muskrat colored Muit's Mouse. This is a nice combo of Brown and Black. This is an awesome awesome color. 

Picture is in the first post!


----------



## RBuffordTJ

Outdoorsman said:


> I am glad this contest covers all of 2011. I tried throwing a swimbait yesterday and is just skidded across the ice..... :LOL2:
> 
> Im In.....
> 
> Outdoorsman.



ROFLMBO






Now that is funny! What the heck, I'm in!

Bufford


----------



## ishootthings

im really excited for this contest. im waiting on my new huddleston (and trying to get those meaningful post too! im still new)

see ya on the water


----------



## benjineer

I bought some storm wild eye swim shads (pearl with red eyes) at a salvage store. Thought I might try them on redfish. Haven't done it yet, but they were killer for crappie, walleye, and bass at a lake in Wisconsin I visited last summer. I left some for my father-in-law to use, and that's all they've bit for him. I bought him some more for Christmas, even some with spinners. They are really fun to fish and relatively weedless since the hook is on top.


----------



## BloodStone

Jim said:


> Winning Prize: The Winner will receive a Brand New "Muit's Mouse" In my choice of color. They are custom painted and when I pick up the one I ordered for myself I am going to pick one up for the contest. *The retail price of this Lure is $55 plus delivery.* Luckily the maker of this bait is fairly local and it will give me an excuse to go to his shop and pick up the goods.




:shock: HOLY CRAP! $55.00 for a single lure!! Plus delivery? No offense Jim but WAAAAYYYY too expensive for my tastes.
Can you just imagine if you lose it somehow/someway. #-o


----------



## Jim

BloodStone said:


> :shock: HOLY CRAP! $55.00 for a single lure!! Plus delivery? No offense Jim but WAAAAYYYY too expensive for my tastes.
> Can you just imagine if you lose it somehow/someway. #-o



Been there done that,...How about losing a brand new Kistler Magnesium All Day flipping stick & Curado 200 with rod sock and reel cover? I used it for 5 minutes before I lost it on the ride home from the lake............

If no one ran it over, they got one heck of a combo! :LOL2:


----------



## benjineer

If I win I'll put it in the curio cabinet with the crystal and china. Hahahaha!


----------



## Queencitybassman

I hear ya Jim I lost a fenwick HMG / daiwa viento that I had just paid to have the guides updated and the handle shortened during a tourney this past summer!! talk about frustrating!


----------



## poolie

Water temp should be in the 50's in the tomorrow because of the nice weather we've had the past two weeks. I'm thinking it will be a good day to throw swimbaits.

Hopefully I'll have a pic to post tomorrow evening.


----------



## fender66

poolie said:


> Water temp should be in the 50's in the tomorrow because of the nice weather we've had the past two weeks. I'm thinking it will be a good day to throw swimbaits.
> 
> Hopefully I'll have a pic to post tomorrow evening.



Good luck....our hard water is almost all gone...but I've really got the bug. Might hit a river if time allows on Sunday.


----------



## lswoody

Will be going to as private lake tomorrow afternoon when I get off work. Will try to get one with the swimbait.


----------



## FishyItch

Just returned from a local fishing expo and picked up some swimbaits.

They were in a "3 for $5" bargain bin. I got the two below plus some littler swimbaits on jigheads.

These two colors are the one's I actually got. They're called "Swimming Charlie." However, one was in a box with a "Joe Bucher" label on it and the other was in a "Megalure" box. I can't wait to try them!


----------



## Jim

Nice score, Do a report on them in the fishing tackle section letting us know how they swim when you get to try them out.


----------



## Derek777

FishyItch said:


> Just returned from a local fishing expo and picked up some swimbaits.
> 
> They were in a "3 for $5" bargain bin. I got the two below plus some littler swimbaits on jigheads.
> 
> These two colors are the one's I actually got. They're called "Swimming Charlie." However, one was in a box with a "Joe Bucher" label on it and the other was in a "Megalure" box. I can't wait to try them!


megabait charlies arent too bad, ive never caught anything on one but they have a decent action.


----------



## FishyItch

Yeah, I can't wait to get them in the water. Like a dork (and like most of us) I've taken them out of their package already a few times to wiggle the tail and imagine myself a hungry fish. I think I mhgit be gniog cazry.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Well Well Well - the stripers are moving in right now - and they love swimbaits! I am going for at least a 40/30 this spring (40" - 30lb fish) Came close last year but only weighed up to 28lbs


Might as well give up now - i am gonna win!


----------



## bearsphan3.14

Captain Ahab said:


> Well Well Well - the stripers are moving in right now - and they love swimbaits! I am going for at least a 40/30 this spring (40" - 30lb fish) Came close last year but only weighed up to 28lbs
> 
> 
> Might as well give up now - i am gonna win!


Hey Cap. what kind of gear do you use for your stripper fishing? An old friend wants to take me out on his boat for the run, but I don't know what to use


----------



## Captain Ahab

bearsphan3.14 said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Well Well - the stripers are moving in right now - and they love swimbaits! I am going for at least a 40/30 this spring (40" - 30lb fish) Came close last year but only weighed up to 28lbs
> 
> 
> Might as well give up now - i am gonna win!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Cap. what kind of gear do you use for your stripper fishing? An old friend wants to take me out on his boat for the run, but I don't know what to use
Click to expand...



How are you gonna fish for them? For casting plugs and Swimbaits I use a 7 MH spinning (3500 04 4500 series reel) out fit 20lb braid and about a 7-10 foot leader. If I am chunking or drifting bait I go with a heavier outfit to handle the increased weight of the sinker


----------



## bearsphan3.14

Before





After




No fish


----------



## Jim

Did a fish do that? or was it a crappy swimbait?


----------



## bearsphan3.14

Honestly, I can't tell you exactly what ripped it in half. I was pulling (then yanking) HARD, so I don't think the material was at fault. I was actually very surprised by the quality of the bait and how well it moved in the water.
Disclamer: I have never used a swimbait before.


----------



## fender66

bearsphan3.14 said:


> Honestly, I can't tell you exactly what ripped it in half. I was pulling (then yanking) HARD, so I don't think the material was at fault. I was actually very surprised by the quality of the bait and how well it moved in the water.
> Disclamer: I have never used a swimbait before.



C'mon Bearsphan........give us something better. For most of us, we've been cooped up inside all winter and can't wait to get out on soft water again. We need something to get us going again. Here...let me help.

*I can't tell you exactly what ripped it in half, but I was trolling slowly when a wake the size of a pontoon boat came up in the water right about where the lure was. I was both excited and scared it was so big. I saw fins for a second, then suddenly, the wake caught up to the boat, hit the transom and forced the boat forward with a sudden thrust throwing both me and my rod on the floor of the boat. I never let go though and through the whole event, knew it was a trophy. Then, as I was getting back to my feet, I thought I saw FIRE and certainly saw smoke rising right off the surface of the water. The heat was so intense that I was nearly sun burned by it. Then....the tug was gone and the wake started moving away from the boat. When I finally was able to reel in my swim bait.....it was in half. (show picture here)

That's my story and I'm sticking to it!* :mrgreen:


----------



## Brine

or you could be honest....

Damn Turtles!!!


----------



## fender66

:LOL2: =D>


----------



## bearsphan3.14

It is like Fender was there. That is exactly the way it all went down. :---)


----------



## slim357

So are we supose to post them here or make a report? If we need to make a report ill go ahead and do that later. First decent sized fish on a swimbait this year, was about 5lbs and hammered a spro bbz shad 4inch swimbait, color was lavender shad.


----------



## Jim

Yup post them here! Just keep on editing your original thread and adding your pictures to it so they are in one post.

Nice fish! Ate that whole thing up! :beer:


----------



## HOUSE

fender66 said:


> C'mon Bearsphan........give us something better. For most of us, we've been cooped up inside all winter and can't wait to get out on soft water again. We need something to get us going again. Here...let me help.



hahaha
you got me laughing for a good while reading your full post, nice one 

Just out of curiosity, does THIS count? LOL The McShad caught a shad!


----------



## Jim

House,
Not sure if your joking or not. But I will answer it seriously. :mrgreen: 

From basspro that is listed as a crankbait, not a swimbait. So unfortunately your trophy fish would not count.


----------



## HOUSE

Jim said:


> House,
> Not sure if your joking or not. But I will answer it seriously. :mrgreen:
> 
> From basspro that is listed as a crankbait, not a swimbait. So unfortunately your trophy fish would not count.



Oh, I am one of the biggest clowns on here...I was just posting it to get a laugh. I still don't know how the little guy got his mouth opened that wide


----------



## Popeye

Outdoorsman said:


> I am glad this contest covers all of 2011. I tried throwing a swimbait yesterday and is just skidded across the ice..... :LOL2:
> 
> Im In.....
> 
> Outdoorsman.



Give this a read. My dad and I wrote this over 20 years ago


----------



## Captain Ahab

HOUSE said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> House,
> Not sure if your joking or not. But I will answer it seriously. :mrgreen:
> 
> From basspro that is listed as a crankbait, not a swimbait. So unfortunately your trophy fish would not count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I am one of the biggest clowns on here...I was just posting it to get a laugh. I still don't know how the little guy got his mouth opened that wide
Click to expand...




Watch it!

*My clown status is not open to debate*


----------



## Captain Ahab

Here is my 1st entry - a 35" Striper caught on a Reaction Strike Fathead in Alwife 

The Bait:





and the fish:


----------



## Jim

Nice job Captain!


----------



## Troutman3000

Nice. I plan on getting some striper action this weekend on some swim baits.


----------



## BassAddict

Cool another swim bait challenge =D> what are the rules and the prize!


----------



## Captain Ahab

BassAddict said:


> Cool another swim bait challenge =D> what are the rules and the prize!




Azzz


----------



## bcritch

NICE Bass Dave....... =D> =D>


----------



## lswoody

Way to go Capt!!!!!!


----------



## lswoody

Ok, starting from the bottom pic, here is my very first ever swimbait fish. Caught this in my cousins lake. Caught it on a 4" Storm Wildeye Shad in Shad color. Here is another I got with a 3" Storm Wildeye Shad in shad color. Fished it like a jerk bait. Caught this white bass Fri. on the Little Tallapoosa River on a 3" Storm Wildeye Shad in shad color. And I caught this crappie today on another 3" Storm wildeye in shad color. I did dip the tail to change it to a chatruese color. Here's a pic of my boy Jacob with his first swimbait fish. Caught it on a 3" Storm wildeye shad in shad color. Jacob caught this good one on the same trip with a 2.5" Bass Assassin swimbait in what I think is purple/pearl color.This next one I caught while my daughter and I were fishing together today, caught it on 3" Creme Spoiler Shad swimming bait in Chartruese Red Head color.This next pic, I caught this bass with a Possum Lures swimbait in the crappie color. Got this next bass today at my church's lake, caught it with the Possum Lures swim bait in crappie color.


----------



## fender66

I'll be posting my entry after tomorrow's outing. I hope.


----------



## Brine

Maiden voyage in the Rhyan Craft today

Fished for 1.5 hrs. Caught 2. This one on a High Power Herring swimbait, Other was on the senko







Probably 2lbs (Didn't measure, didn't weigh, because I know I will stick one better soon :mrgreen: )

04/30/11
4.5#


----------



## Jim

we have ourselves a CONTEST now. :beer:

As of today.....

slim357 -1 entry
Captain ahab -1 entry
lswoody - 2 entries
Brine -1 entry

Remember, add all your pictures in your first/original thread so we can keep all your pictures together. It will make it easier to add them up later.


----------



## Popeye

Not a swim bait guy. I have a couple that take up room in my tackle box though.

BTW, Capt Clown, nice fish.


----------



## fish devil

:twisted: Got my first swimbait bass today on a Strike King- King Shad......


----------



## one100grand

I'm going to report my swimbait catches here...

I went out today to try and catch some LM or crappie on a 2" Wild Eye shad in the Shad color...This is the first time I've used these, I bought a whole bunch of them at Target on clearance a few months ago. Unfortunately, I caught exactly 0 LM or Crappie...but I did find a school of some white perch! I caught 4 total, but released the first one (it was small) before I remembered to take pictures...I only got pics of the first 2 with the swimbaits, the 3rd was when it was raining too hard to take pics.


----------



## FishinsMyLife

A little early but some smaller rockfish are starting to head upriver.

#1-Tru-Tungsten 4"


----------



## Captain Ahab

No one reads the rules - FishinsMyLife is NOT ALLOWED in this contest unless he has both the loafers and Coon Cap on and in the photo


----------



## Captain Ahab

One on my hand poured 5" solid swimmer on a 1/2 oz head








and two more

On 5" Fat Head hollow body swimbait on a weedless hook


----------



## Popeye

Nice looking fishes there Skipper


----------



## fender66

Nice fish Captn. Did you hook him, or beat him to death with it? :LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab

fender66 said:


> Nice fish Captn. Did you hook him, or beat him to death with it? :LOL2:




We landed that one with a gaff


----------



## Popeye

WE? This isn't a team event, you gotta do it solo.


----------



## Jim

Rule Change.

No need to add your pictures to your one original thread. Just add the pictures normally at the end.


----------



## begs

Heading out in the AM never had luck on a swim bait, but hey it going to be in the 60's going to hit a channel and see what swims through :wink: hope it is something nice [-o<


----------



## FishinsMyLife

#2: 5/8/11

Striper on the 4" Tru Tungsten. I caught another one on it, but I couldn;t bring myself to take a picture of such a small striper :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

> Striper on the 4" Tru Tungsten.



Those baits get horrible reviews, but I like them.


----------



## FishinsMyLife

fender66 said:


> Those baits get horrible reviews, but I like them.



Their quality control doesn't seem to be the best. The first one I had was great and would swim perfectly from a burn to as slow as you could crank it. This one literally didn't swim at all out the package, but I pulled all the pins and cut and widened all the cavities where the loop things fit in so it would be able to swing wider. I also had to mess around with hook combinations to find some that worked, but now it's fixed to where it'll catch some fish.


----------



## fender66

FishinsMyLife said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those baits get horrible reviews, but I like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their quality control doesn't seem to be the best. The first one I had was great and would swim perfectly from a burn to as slow as you could crank it. This one literally didn't swim at all out the package, but I pulled all the pins and cut and widened all the cavities where the loop things fit in so it would be able to swing wider. I also had to mess around with hook combinations to find some that worked, but now it's fixed to where it'll catch some fish.
Click to expand...


I too had one that wouldn't swim. I bought it from Tackle Warehouse. Called them about it, and they sent me a new one and never asked for the bad one back. Now I have parts. :LOL2:


----------



## Quackrstackr

Dang it!

I caught several on a swimbait this weekend and forgot all about this contest. I even caught a crappie on it on Saturday. :lol:


----------



## begs

:fishing2: heading out in the am going to give the swimbaits another shot, my fingers will be crossed


----------



## FishinsMyLife

Come on, fellas, toss those swimbaits

#3







#4


----------



## Jim

Yes I agree...Toss those swimbaits!

Nice job FML!


----------



## fish devil

:twisted: This 4lb 2oz largemouth was caught on a SK King Shad swimbait on 6/12/11.....


----------



## FishinsMyLife

#5 Bullshad






#6 Same bait


----------



## begs

Jim said:


> Yes I agree...Toss those swimbaits!
> 
> Nice job FML!




I keep tossing just aint catching dont know what im doing wrong but only hitting on plastic bugs they wont hit anything else...ugh!!!!! I keep throwing and throwing those swimbaits


----------



## devilmutt

I picked up my first ever fish on swimbaits today!

Storm Wildeye Kickin Slab Swimbait.





Storm Wildeye Swim Shad.


----------



## begs

Nice catch devilmutt, I am still 0 for like 1000 on my swimbaits, going out in the am again to toss them some more [-o< [-o< [-o<


----------



## devilmutt

begs said:


> Nice catch devilmutt, I am still 0 for like 1000 on my swimbaits, going out in the am again to toss them some more [-o< [-o< [-o<


Thanks and good luck.


----------



## fender66

That bait looks real! Nice job.


----------



## begs

[-o< another day for chucking swimbaits tomorrow hope to have some nice pics for you guys tomorrow night...


----------



## Popeye

Whoda thunk Popeye could get an entry in a swimbait contest?

3 pound Channel Cat caught in Ackerman's Channel on the Fox Chain on a Storm Curly Tail Swim Bait.





Closer look at one at home


----------



## Jim

YES POPEYE! :beer:


----------



## juggernoob

Finally on the Swimbait board using a 7" MS Slammer in Rainbow Trout.


----------



## devilmutt

A small one caught today on a Storm Paddle tail (I think).


----------



## BassinChris

there are 3 different bass here. If you would like to see the videos of me catching these bass on the swimbait then head over to my youtube channel and checkout all my fishing videos. https://www.youtube.com/user/sickchris07 

They were all caught on Storm Live Kick'n Shad Swimbait.


----------



## Jim

AWESOME! 

If I ever make it down there again I am going to call you. Are you near Clewiston(SP)?


----------



## fender66

Hey Chris...Awesome catches! What camera are you using?


----------



## BassinChris

Jim I live in Okeechobee which is on the north point of the lake. yea if you come down hit me up and I will show you some good fishing spots. 

Fender I am using a Kodak Play Sport Zx3 Video camera. It is a 1080p HD video camera that is waterproof up to 10'. I make videos for youtube and I just took these images out of my video. I keep the camera on a homemade hat cam i made.


----------



## juggernoob

2 more


----------



## randall

I have been watching this thread since I am a swimbait fanatic and noticed it has really slowed down the past fifteen days or so. I don't want in the contest but just want to show they will still eat swimbaits late in the summer and keep things interesting on the thread. Here is a video of four of around twenty swimbait fish I caught a few weeks ago. And here are photos of two double digit fish from last Sunday. I only caught one of those fish on a swimbait but used a swimbait to find one of them when I got a big follower and came back later and caught it on a worm. https://youtu.be/AslF-coi_Sc

[youtube]v/AslF-coi_Sc?version=3">[/youtube]


----------



## Jim

Nice pigs Randall! :beer:

Only a couple of weeks left for the contest anyway.......

Where is that "Lake George" located?


----------



## randall

Jim, I have no idea. My mom probably bought me the shirt at Walmart though.  Thanks.


----------



## Jim

randall said:


> Jim, I have no idea. My mom probably bought me the shirt at Walmart though.  Thanks.



:LOL2:


----------



## Brine

Questions from the vid...

Fish #1 : You swing and miss, reel in a few times then hook the fish. Was the swing and miss a fish or grass?

Fish #2 : Looks like you change your retrieve right before hooking the fish by pumping the reel handle a few times. Did you feel a bite before hooking that fish?

Just curious about how often a swimbait bite occurs but doesn't hookup on the first attempt. I assume the mood of the fish, the lure, etc... play a part in that, but I feel like I need to get better at catching the fish that hit the bait but don't commit afterwards.


----------



## randall

On most of those fish I was fishing uphill and the bait would find the bottom or grass in the zone where the fish should strike the bait. When I got there I would mix up the speed of the bait to trigger strikes. All the fish ate the bait on the first attempt and ate it good. On the last fish there was a hard bottom, probably a big rock, area I could feel when the bait bumped it. I figured out I could get strikes from ripping the bait as hard as I could when I got to this area. I caught four on back to back casts after I moved up closer and anchored. The fish actually strikes at the very end of the rip when the bait stops and I have to reel down to catch back up and set the hook.


----------



## Bugpac

If you wanna catch the big ones like Randall. The first step is "you cant be afraid to loose the bait" If you are, your never gonna get them, unless your lucky of course.


----------



## FishinsMyLife

Yep, you can't be afraid to go swimming for 'em. $50 isn't something you'll leave hung either :mrgreen:


----------



## devilmutt

Storm Wildeye Swim Shad.


----------



## lswoody

And the winner is..........??????


----------



## Jim

Devilmutt is the 2011 swimbait challenge winner! Please check the first post!

Congrats devilmutt!


----------



## Popeye

Congratulations Devilmutt you won a Mutt's Mouse.

I was #13. Suppose I should really try to get more entries if I expect to win.


----------



## fender66

Congrats DM.....Hope you find lots of fish with that.


----------



## devilmutt

Thanks Jim! I can't wait to throw this thing.


----------



## fish devil

:twisted: CONGRATULATIONS devilmutt!!!! =D>


----------



## Waterwings

Congrats! =D>


----------



## devilmutt

Thanks everybody, this is a great forum and a great group of people.


----------



## lswoody

Congrats DM!!!!!!!! =D> =D>


----------



## devilmutt

In the mailbox today...






I can't wait to give this some water time. Thanks Jim!


----------

